# Atitool 0.22 & Windows Media Player



## madmaca (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey - I had a problem with Atitool 0.21 after upgrading to Windows XP SP2 where it would not let me run regedit, or mmc or computer management or anything to do with admin functions on my PC.  

This has been solved with atitool 0.22, but now it won't let me run Windows Media Player when atitool is running   I click the WMP icon and nothing happens.  When I shut atitool down and try WMP it works fine.  Anyone else having this problem.

As I said it's Windows XP SP2 and I have a AMD64 3200+ in a MSI K8N Neo Platinum (s754) mobo running a Saphire Radeon 9800pro.

madmaca.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2004)

try setting 3d profile to disabled


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 25, 2004)

Ew get rid of SP2


----------



## madmaca (Sep 27, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> try setting 3d profile to disabled



That worked thanks! 

I assume it is a known problem....?  Fixed in next version?

madmaca.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2004)

should be fixed in latest 0.0.23 beta .. give it a try please


----------

